# Warning 061 - Boot Recovery



## RBergmann (Jun 8, 2006)

ViP 622 has been showing the following screen all morning.

Message is:

"Warning 061

Boot Recovery

Vital download information will now be downloaded into your receiver.

Do not disturb or unplug it until this screen disappears.

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||____________ (progress bar)"

The progress bar completes, the screen appears to re-boot, but after a minute or so the above message appears again. This is happening over and over.

I've tried (against instruction) to reboot the receiver holding down the power button (does not re-boot) as well as unplugging the receiver for 15 seconds.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

RBergmann said:


> ViP 622 has been showing the following screen all morning.
> 
> Message is:
> 
> ...


Probably its dead. Certainly time to call Dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Has L4.01 been on the 622 before this happened ?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

RBergmann said:


> ViP 622 has been showing the following screen all morning.
> 
> Message is:
> 
> ...


I had this happen to me when I installed a 625 the other day. I unplugged the receiver and plugged it back in the wall and after a few minutes it started working normal.


----------



## RBergmann (Jun 8, 2006)

BNUMM said:


> I had this happen to me when I installed a 625 the other day. I unplugged the receiver and plugged it back in the wall and after a few minutes it started working normal.


Dish has decided that the receiver is trashed and is sending a new one. Went through all the procedures from Power button reset to hard (power disconnected) reboot. No luck.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## RBergmann (Jun 8, 2006)

This whole fiasco is disheartening. There seems to be a lot of: "one hand not aware of what the other hand is doing".

Tech scheduled for Monday, supposed to have receiver and change out, but his ticket said only to pick unit. Day lost from work waiting.

Told tech would be scheduled for us to be his first call on Tuesday. He was to bring a receiver and swap out. No show. Another day lost from work waiting.

Tech apparently showed up on Wednesday, but we weren't there. UPS delivered a new 622 from Dish. I exchanged the unit and activated it myself. Five minutes to change out, 15 minutes of downloads and resetting of TV2 remote, 30 minutes waiting for someone at Dish to answer our call to activate the new unit.

Four and a half days without service. This was a wonderful experience. Untold calls to Dish, misinformation, screw ups. Nice, Charlie.

I also sent a note to [email protected]. Don't expect an answer.


----------

